# Christmas chants for choir & organ in Latin



## KristinkaApelsinka

Hello,
We will prepare for Christmas and I want to renew our repertoir. 
Who knows any wonderful/unusial/powerful Christmas chants for choir (SATB/SAB) with organ? Or without organ, but not like Byrd style 
And... Not high ^^

Thanks!

P.S.: I know Saint-Saëns - Tollite Hostias


----------

